# Copperhead



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 10, 2010)

Stumbled on this cat-eyed critter this evening on the driveway.  Had to use the flash since I was quickly losing daylight & needed light on the subject.  Try not to hate me too much.  Usually I leave snakes alone to live their normal life, but not when it's poisonous in areas where kids, pets, & adults spend lots of time so I took it down & sent it to snake heaven.  Even though copperheads are the least poisonous in the U.S. & don't get too big, it's only 18 to 20 inches long.


----------



## thomas gose (Jun 10, 2010)

pretty snakes. bad bites!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 10, 2010)

good to see it in the state it is


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 10, 2010)

Nice pics Patrick  but like you non-posionus snakes get a free ride but anything that can hurt me my family or my pets will like you did go to snakey heaven in a heart beat


----------



## rip18 (Jun 10, 2010)

He had an awfully pretty skin!  Hope you sent it to some of the folks in the primitive forum that have been looking for 'em, cause that one would sure make a pretty something!   Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jake xpress (Jun 10, 2010)

Neat how the tip of it's tail is greenish colored. Must be used to imitate something to fool prey into coming closer. Beautiful snake, I especially like that red ring on his neck!


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 10, 2010)

Yep - mighty fine knife sheath material right there!


----------



## Hoss (Jun 10, 2010)

Sure was a pretty one.  Can't argue with getting em gone when they are too close to the house.

Hoss


----------



## Redbow (Jun 11, 2010)

Thats a good Copperhead,,,its dead .


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 15, 2010)

rip18 said:


> He had an awfully pretty skin!  Hope you sent it to some of the folks in the primitive forum that have been looking for 'em, cause that one would sure make a pretty something!   Thanks for sharing!





wvdawg said:


> Yep - mighty fine knife sheath material right there!



Sorry I have not had time to log on & post responses.

Since I was considering waiting for better daylight the next morning to possibly take more pics, I had the snake in a bucket in the cool basement.  

After reading some possible interests the same afternoon of folks maybe wanting the snake for some future use,  the next day I double bagged it with plastic grocery bags, tied the top, & placed it in the freezer.  

I don't think I know folks in the primitive or craft/hobby forum sections but they are welcome to contact me & to have it in case you're serious, if we could figure out a reasonable way to get it to 'em.  With this being such a small snake at 18-20" using a tape measure (it would not straighten out since it was still alive & the muscles kept contracting as it kept opening its mouth despite the "red ring" around its neck), it's only approx. 3/4" to 1" wide so I'm expecting it's not big enough to mess with so I would not expect any interest in it.


----------



## mallardk (Jun 15, 2010)

*3 kinds*

Only 3 kinds of snakes I don't like:  Live Ones, Dead Ones, and pictures of em.


----------



## mattech (Jun 15, 2010)

jake xpress said:


> Neat how the tip of it's tail is greenish colored. Must be used to imitate something to fool prey into coming closer. Beautiful snake, I especially like that red ring on his neck!



I think the greenish tail is due to it being a juvenille, they darken up with maturity, and yes its to entice prey. 



cool pics huntfish


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 15, 2010)

mattech said:


> I think the greenish tail is due to it being a juvenille, they darken up with maturity, and yes its to entice prey.
> 
> 
> 
> cool pics huntfish



Yep, a young one.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 24, 2010)

In case you haven't seen it yet, here's 3 photos (WARNING:  Grapic) that someone just posted about what significant harm & damage a similar young 1.5 FT venomous copperhead snake can cause to a person at the forum web link below:  

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=548962

Good reminder about being careful outdoors.


----------



## rip18 (Jun 24, 2010)

borntohuntandfish said:


> in case you haven't seen it yet, here's 3 photos (warning:  Grapic) that someone just posted about what significant harm & damage a similar young 1.5 ft venomous copperhead snake can cause to a person at the forum web link below:
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=548962
> 
> good reminder about being careful outdoors.



ouch!  Ouch!  Ouch!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 24, 2010)

Fine snake there! I grew up with copperheads. They can hurt ya real good. So i'd rather fry it up fo dinner. They's good to eat.


----------

